# 04 2500 hemi is a DOGG!!



## sportfury70 (Jul 17, 2011)

Anybody disappointed with the performance of the 5.7 engine? The truck is a quad cab SB. 5 speed with 3.73 gears. I know it is not a light truck but it acts like it weighs 10 ton. My 80 chevy 1 ton dump with a 350 would start out in 2nd gear @ idle with 5-6 ton in the bed. This truck wont do that in 1st gear.
Truck gets 12mpg( which I expected) but I wish it had the power to show for it. Truck has 113000.

Any ideas on how to get any performance gains? Thanks. Lewis


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

just a question when were the spark plugs last changed, these motors like the cheap champion copper ones. No need for the expensive ones. Also, i noticed a nice difference with a tuner and airaid intake from ebay?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Check the air filter too. The 5.7 was never know for lack of power.....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

sportfury70;1320752 said:


> Anybody disappointed with the performance of the 5.7 engine? The truck is a quad cab SB. 5 speed with 3.73 gears.
> Any ideas on how to get any performance gains? Thanks. Lewis


3.73 is one issue, check the air filter, plug and wires. I have the 5.7 and power is one thing it is not lacking though it is more European in it's power curve, never really lights the candle until 3200rpm. strong till then but that's were it really makes power.. However I get trucks with 4.10 rears never saw more then 10mpg out if my 2005.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah my 04 had 4.10's and I never considered it slow. Actually the complete opposite. Now the gear spacing in the tranny I hated and is the main reason why I dumped it.


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

Check your spark plugs, open up the air intake (K&N, etc...), and clear the PCM (powertrain control module) fuse every once in a while.


----------



## sportfury70 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. I just bought the truck in August. It has a K&N filter. I just cleaned it a few weeks ago. I checked the plugs and it has autolite platinums I believe. ( real thin electrode) I have no idea how old those are, they didn't look wore out though. Has dual exhaust with loud mufflers. It really lugs down quick going up small hills. It feels like something is holding it back.

Any recommendations on programs? Thanks. Lewis


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

My '03 has 165K on it, 3.73s and 33" tires... it is far from a dog. It'll beat my buddy in his WRX off the line until he gets out of second gear. Maybe somebody had bigger tires on yours before and you need to have it re-flashed? That could be why its lugging.


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

these trucks from what I believe on ramforum.com, etc recommend the champion ones. They run like crap on everything else. As far as programmers, both the superchips 3865 or new cortex which is the same, and diablosport predator get good reviews. Predator can custom download programs if you mod it up where the superchips is more for bolt-ons. Hope this helps!!! I would do the plugs, theyre cheap and easy to do.


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

Engine programmers won't do much for a gas engine. They will allow you to change shift points (helps when towing things). Open up the air filter and exhaust. Read up on the PCM (powertrain control module) it controls your transmission. Your trans will progressively "learn" how you drive and shift accordingly. Pull the fuse (not sure of the #, but it's marked on the fuse box cover), turn key to on (don't start), listen for all the chimes to stop, turn off key, replace fuse. You have just cleared the PCM back to factory settings. You will definitely see an improvement.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I disagree to an extent. My 04 with a superchips on the performance setting running 93 octane ran much better than stock. Plus the trans upgrades in programming were worth it alone. At this point id go SCT Tuned by Hemifever over at dodgetalk.com. you will notice a difference, just not a 100hp difference like a diesel.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I wonder if the cat is pluged up. This will cause alot of the syptoms you have. I find too that the plugs from the factory are the best for the vehicle. Suttle changes in the elecricial system can cause many quirks down the line.


----------



## 04WhiteSport (Dec 8, 2008)

You could try to go with the 6 Cylinder model Dodge has. I have been Super Happywith mine and its .2 liters bigger...


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Yes, your Hemi should pull pretty strong. While you wont see massive gains with a programmer on a gas engine like you can with diesel, they still help. I would suggest a predator and a good air intake, not just a drop in filter. Although a different animal, the 5.7 in my 300 woke up alot with an intake and predator canned tune


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

sportfury70;1321781 said:


> Has dual exhaust with loud mufflers. It really lugs down quick going up small hills. It feels like something is holding it back.


A purchased tuned unit (Bora, Edelbrock, JBA, Magnaflow) or a muffler shop special?

Poorly plumbed exhausts can rob power while gaining noise. Too sharp an angle to the bends, too small a pipe size can cause restriction, to much flow kills low end torque.


----------



## PeterD (Jan 13, 2010)

sportfury70;1321781 said:


> Thanks guys. I just bought the truck in August. It has a K&N filter. I just cleaned it a few weeks ago. I checked the plugs and it has autolite platinums I believe. ( real thin electrode) I have no idea how old those are, they didn't look wore out though. Has dual exhaust with loud mufflers. It really lugs down quick going up small hills. It feels like something is holding it back.
> 
> Any recommendations on programs? Thanks. Lewis


Simply some personal observations:

1. K&N filters are not a good move. I'd never have one on any vehicle I own.

2. Put the factory Champion plugs in and get rid of those Autolite ones. This engine does run best with the factory plugs. Of course, change all 16 at the same time. 

3. My truck has lots of power. It is an automatic, but that should not make much difference. Several things, as mentioned by others, this engine wants to rev up to 3K+ before it will make any power. Second, IMHO the throttle response sucks! Push, nothing, push more and bang the world is coming to an end!

4. Believe it or not, the exhaust system may be hurting performance.

This engine has the ability to put out serious power, so I suspect that someone has modified something (or everything?) and simply messed up the engine's performance.


----------



## sportfury70 (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't know what mufflers are on it. The exhaust system k&n intake and autolite plugs were all on this truck when I bought it.

I noticed the 4wd lever really moves around as engine is torqued up. (gear changes etc) All the 4wd trucks i've owned in the past did not do that, at least not noticeable. Is that normal? Is it possible something is binding up. It really feels like something is holding the truck back. When I start it it is not crisp. It kinda stumbles a bit instead of sounding smooth. Also throttle response is bad too as mentioned in earlier post. My 95 318 magnum 4x4 5 speed had loads more power than this truck. Thanks for the ideas. I will try to make some changes. 

BTW I do like the truck and am not bashing Dodge trucks in general. I have owned a ton of older ones. 

Lewis


----------



## PeterD (Jan 13, 2010)

sportfury70;1325043 said:


> I don't know what mufflers are on it. The exhaust system k&n intake and autolite plugs were all on this truck when I bought it.
> 
> I noticed the 4wd lever really moves around as engine is torqued up. (gear changes etc) All the 4wd trucks i've owned in the past did not do that, at least not noticeable. Is that normal? Is it possible something is binding up.


Mine moves a bit, but I'd suggest checking the motor mounts as if one is broken you will get more movement on the shifter. Realize the shifter is bolted to the transfer case, so it will move with everything.


> It really feels like something is holding the truck back. When I start it it is not crisp. It kinda stumbles a bit instead of sounding smooth.


Humm... I'm going to again recommend getting factory plugs into it. They are dirt cheap, and though a PITA to change (especially the rear most four on the driver's side) it may be worthwhile doing it.


> Also throttle response is bad too as mentioned in earlier post.


It is 'drive by wire' (no physical throttle cable, all electronic.) I've GM engines that are also drive by wire (and a few others such as a Volvo) and in all cases those are smooth and easy to drive. The Dodge, OTOH, sucks, big time.


> My 95 318 magnum 4x4 5 speed had loads more power than this truck. Thanks for the ideas. I will try to make some changes.
> 
> BTW I do like the truck and am not bashing Dodge trucks in general. I have owned a ton of older ones.
> 
> Lewis


Were this my truck, I'd do the plugs first, then put in the factory air filter. Check the exhaust and cats (do a back pressure test.)


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

If you wanted low end power, why did you get a gas engine?
You should have gone with the 5.9L inline 6 cylinder if you wanted some power.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

As other has posted, go back to the factory Copper core Champions or the NGK equivilent.

Also, just/replace your PCV valve and check your EGR.

Then, post some pics of the exhaust on the truck so we can see what it looks like.


If you are interested in a Tuner, I am selling my older (but like New in the box) SC3815, the only difference between the 3815 and 3865 is the add on fine tuning for the trans.

I absolutely loved it on my 04 1500 4x4QC, throttle response was greatly improved ans shifted/reacted much better. Sadly tough, there is not mush difference on the PW due to the Manual Tranny (SC works better on Autos)

And yes, you need to keep the HEMI in the upper RPMs for the real power these things make.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd leave the K&N Intake, its not hurting anything and the HEMI likes to breath.

I had a flowmaster 40 with dual exhaust, 2 1/2" pipes and the truck ran very well. Don't go larger than 2 1/2" on a stock HEMI, or go with a single out 3" pipe.

The Ypipe is the biggest restriction in the exhaust, if you can have a shop use the magnaflow ypipe and bend some new 2 1/2" pipe to it from your manifolds you'll notice a big big difference in power. Then toss a high flow cat and be done with it. The stock Catback exhaust flows fine.

I have a feeling something is clogged like the cat (as mentioned before). But definitely go back to the basic plugs, its amazing how much that engine hates platinum plugs.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

thats the best thing about that engine. it loves them cheap plugs. when i worked at my local dodge dealer i had people all the time come in that just spent tons of money on fancy plugs and then wonder why the truck wouldn't run.


----------

